# Pax using being charged for me waiting on him as reason not to tip.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

So I got a trip yesterday. Guy ask me to wait 10 minutes so I say sure. It is late and this is my last trip of the night. After I drop him off at his house he says " I would tip you for waiting for me but I was being charged during that waiting period before the start of the trip." Wtf? So I picked you up in no mans land and you won't tip because you weren't ready to go when I got there and Uber charged you the per minute rate after 2 minutes. I gave the guy 1 star.


----------



## Drive2bFree (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber in NYC is in between a yellow taxi and a black car that charges decent wait times to compensate the driver for waiting. 
Maybe the passenger deserved 2 stars. He didn't make you drive out there just for him to cancel. You still got the fare. 

How much per minute was your waiting time?


----------



## MikeyFL1911 (Dec 20, 2016)

This conversation may be able to clear something up for me. I'm relatively new to Uber (going on week 4), when you have to wait for someone do you start the trip and then wait or wait and then start the trip when they are ready to go? Do the rates start to calculate as soon as you arrive (the app says you've arrived) or as soon as you start the trip? 
Case: I pulled up to a house last night to pick up 4 people. 2 were ready and the other 2 needed a few minutes. While I was sitting there waiting I started the trip. (my theory, time is money and it adds the time into the trip fare). Did I do that correct?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MikeyFL1911 said:


> This conversation may be able to clear something up for me. I'm relatively new to Uber (going on week 4), when you have to wait for someone do you start the trip and then wait or wait and then start the trip when they are ready to go? Do the rates start to calculate as soon as you arrive (the app says you've arrived) or as soon as you start the trip?
> Case: I pulled up to a house last night to pick up 4 people. 2 were ready and the other 2 needed a few minutes. While I was sitting there waiting I started the trip. (my theory, time is money and it adds the time into the trip fare). Did I do that correct?


Do NOT start the trip until the pax has entered your vehicle, you've confirmed the correct pax and you are 100% committed to take this pax to their destination, regardless of where that may be.

Now in your case, it's understandable to start the trip... but I would make sure one thing before you start: How many more are coming? If you have 2 in the car and they say 2 more, no problem start her up. But if they say "3 more..." no can do, unless you have an XL vehicle...

In Atlanta, the per minute wait time is $0.15 a minute, gross... meaning you only get $0.11.

10 minutes of waiting will only earn you $1.10. 
5 minutes of waiting will earn you $3.75 with a no show fee and you can get another pax who won't waste your time...


----------



## MikeyFL1911 (Dec 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Do NOT start the trip until the pax has entered your vehicle, you've confirmed the correct pax and you are 100% committed to take this pax to their destination, regardless of where that may be.
> 
> Now in your case, it's understandable to start the trip... but I would make sure one thing before you start: How many more are coming? If you have 2 in the car and they say 2 more, no problem start her up. But if they say "3 more..." no can do, unless you have an XL vehicle...
> 
> ...


The a case like last night, I did confirm the correct pick up before starting the trip. Once I did confirm I started the trip and waited for the other 2 people. So I was correct in starting the trip while waiting? In Miami the per minute is .13 (and you think .15 is bad lol). I just want to make sure I'm maximizing the money for each trip including wait time. Thanks!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MikeyFL1911 said:


> The a case like last night, I did confirm the correct pick up before starting the trip. Once I did confirm I started the trip and waited for the other 2 people. So I was correct in starting the trip while waiting? In Miami the per minute is .13 (and you think .15 is bad lol). I just want to make sure I'm maximizing the money for each trip including wait time. Thanks!


It's really just up to you. If the pax are in the car and you've confirmed it, then there's nothing wrong with starting the trip. I don't start the trip until everyone is ready to go, in my vehicle. If one is sitting in my vehicle and my 5 minute timer runs out, i'll cancel the trip and tell them to exit the vehicle. They can't rate me as I didn't start the trip, I'll get the 5 minute no-show cancellation and get a new rider.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Drive2bFree said:


> Uber in NYC is in between a yellow taxi and a black car that charges decent wait times to compensate the driver for waiting.
> Maybe the passenger deserved 2 stars. He didn't make you drive out there just for him to cancel. You still got the fare.
> 
> How much per minute was your waiting time?


.35 per minute. I didn't care that he made me wait. It was my last trip. I cared that he made an excuse not to tip after asking me wait for him.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Do NOT start the trip until the pax has entered your vehicle, you've confirmed the correct pax and you are 100% committed to take this pax to their destination, regardless of where that may be.
> 
> Now in your case, it's understandable to start the trip... but I would make sure one thing before you start: How many more are coming? If you have 2 in the car and they say 2 more, no problem start her up. But if they say "3 more..." no can do, unless you have an XL vehicle...
> 
> ...


I never started the trip until the pax is was in my vehicle. However in my market after the first 2 minutes when you arrive, the pax gets charged the per minute rate for each additional minute. So this pax was charged for 8 minutes since I waited 10 minutes after I already arrived.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> I never started the trip until the pax is was in my vehicle. However in my market after the first 2 minutes when you arrive, the pax gets charged the per minute rate for each additional minute. So this pax was charged for 8 minutes since I waited 10 minutes after I already arrived.


No cancellation fee in NYC?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

These kind of passengers crack me up. Look, I don't demonize people who do not tip for reasons detailed here on plenty of other threads. It is the people who craft some BS to try and justify it to themselves for _not _tipping so they can feel good about themselves or some other perverse reason unknown to me. Classic entitled attitude sprinkled with a dash of "weasel" trying to justify getting special treatment without compensation.

This was so flagrantly obnoxious, I'm glad you gave him a one-star though I doubt it will ever register with someone like this. Early on in my Uber days, had a trip taking 3 guys to the local strip club. Stopped on the way for them to get cigarettes and waited like 10 minutes. Played the music they liked and had a great ride and convo. At the end, the guy up front was like, " I like you. You're a great guy! Here buddy" and he pulled a $20 out of his giant wad of cash. His friend in the back slapped his hand and said, " Save it for a dance in there! He's made enough already!" and they all left the car laughing and slammed the doors. And that's how you go from 5 stars down to 1 star with me. First one-star I ever gave in fact.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> No cancellation fee in NYC?


There is but it was my last trip so I didnt want to cancel and search again. Plus we were in a secluded part of town so I conceded the fee just this once.


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sounds like the OP's rider's logic was that he was going to tip for OP waiting, which of course is going an extra mile in this case and should be rewarded. And since Uber charger the rider and paid OP for waiting anyway, he felt like that part was covered. Now I of course not agreeing with that, but that's what his broken logic sounds like to me.

IMO, if you're not going to tip, fine, don't talk about it. I had a guy on Uber who spent 10 minutes talking about how important tips are as he's a waiter and understands it 100%. I was like, "sure, tips are nice...", then at his drop off he says "Thank you, I'll make sure to tip you in the app". Uber app, that is.

Thanks, I don't care. Just don't even bring it up guy. (or we just have Uber to thank for ruining it for both of us)

P.S. Random Fact. Last night did Lyft all night, got one $5 tip and one $3 cash tip in 12 rides.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Wardell Curry said:


> .35 per minute. I didn't care that he made me wait. It was my last trip. I cared that he made an excuse not to tip after asking me wait for him.


I have a feeling he wasnt going to tip anyways


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

I've had numerous pax tell me why they prefer Lyft over Uber and one of the reasons is always the tip option. And when they concluded the ride, didn't tip. I thought maybe a "next" button that accidentally bypassed the tip option. But after me being pax for Lyft, and giving a cash tip, one has to actually hit the "no tip" button, to not tip. My rating is currently 4.96


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

T


Geno71 said:


> Sounds like the OP's rider's logic was that he was going to tip for OP waiting, which of course is going an extra mile in this case and should be rewarded. And since Uber charger the rider and paid OP for waiting anyway, he felt like that part was covered. Now I of course not agreeing with that, but that's what his broken logic sounds like to me.
> 
> IMO, if you're not going to tip, fine, don't talk about it. I had a guy on Uber who spent 10 minutes talking about how important tips are as he's a waiter and understands it 100%. I was like, "sure, tips are nice...", then at his drop off he says "Thank you, I'll make sure to tip you in the app". Uber app, that is.
> 
> ...


This. I don't expect tips even though some pax who I wouldn't expect to tip actually do tip. But don't talk about why you are not tipping. Just leave after the ride ends. Simple.


----------

